
The Scale of the Universe 2 - oliverdamian
http://www.htwins.net/scale2/
======
ari_elle
A job well done. Absolutely astonishing !!!

Also: Nice music! This portrays exactly the wonder i feel and almost
_spiritual mindset_ i am in when looking up in a cloud-free sky at night,
being aware of the mind boggling structure surrounding the earth :)

Some kind of automatic travel through the animation with a manually settable
speed would be very nice in my opinion.

An awesome interactive feature would be:

-> Little symbol on every depicted thing/structure to fold out a short definition of the object with a link leading to more detailed descriptions (e.g. Wikipedia articles).

 _This way it would be especially a great exploring tool for children_

And big thanks for making it available in different languages!

